

Partsie: a new minimalist video rating service - liu3hao
http://partsie.com/blog/

======
k33n
We have been doing this for a little while now at <http://www.15seconds.me/>.
It's a little bit simpler than what Partsie is doing in that we only allow an
"up" or "down" vote.

The viewer ratings below the video here: <http://www.15seconds.me/404211799>
can be used to scrub through the video and get to the parts that the audience
enjoyed the most. We only allow people to vote on the videos at the time they
are broadcast though.

Great to see others are thinking along the same lines that we are. I believe
that there is a big need to attach as much rich meta data as possible to
videos.

------
jetz
You don't have any link to home page on your blog. Your service should be all
premium. It can be like Nielsen ratings of video. Nice idea.

